# Katie - Memory video



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sometimes I sit and wonder why, yanno? It hurts every time I lose one of my furkids so badly I can't often put it into words.

Tonight has been a low night, so I thought I would compile a memory video of Katie as she was and her fight against her PT. It happened 5 months ago and it feels like yesterday

Her courage through the whole thing helps me remember the reason why I've opened my heart to these little creatures. Her deturmination to stay with me .. through everything she was going through .. was something that only a rat could show.

I'll warn anyone who watches the vid, some of the videos in there aren't very nice. Towards the end she got very thin and it's upsetting to see .. but don't look at her body. When you can look at her eyes and see the light in them. Even when she was at her worst .. she was trying to play and run around and ate and drank from a syringe incredibly well for her condition. She was always wanting more :lol:. When she could barely walk, she would lay on me and play finger wrestling. It was the hardest weeks of my life looking after her, 24 hours a day, day and night - feeding, cleaning, keeping her warm .. but I would do it all over again for any of my furkids.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z_CzmQaQ1A


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I know how you feel, I'm sorry <3

ETS: That video brought tears to my eyes. What was wrong with her, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> I know how you feel, I'm sorry <3
> 
> ETS: That video brought tears to my eyes. What was wrong with her, if you don't mind me asking?


She had a pituitary tumour, unfortunately common in intact female rats 

If you watched the video last night .. I've had to redo it as it was missing half the pics. So there's a newish one up (I also took out the last vid - it was too sad to see) and added a mince-pie eating one instead  typical Katie


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

aww she is so cute.
i'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

i just got around to looking at this, finally home from work. the end had me crying but wow youre right, what a little fighter. thats such a nice video you made


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It got my mum and my sister bawling their eyes out too =/


----------



## phineas_r (Apr 20, 2008)

She was really adorable. My condolences.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that was very touching. it had me tearing up myself. he sure was a fighter though. i read your posts about her and when she passed i grieved with you. her life was a triumph and though i never really met her i knew her through your love for her and i know she was a very lucky and very loved rat. i am still sorry that she had to leave but i am truly thankful she had you as her mommy.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

twitch said:


> that was very touching. it had me tearing up myself. he sure was a fighter though. i read your posts about her and when she passed i grieved with you. her life was a triumph and though i never really met her i knew her through your love for her and i know she was a very lucky and very loved rat. i am still sorry that she had to leave but i am truly thankful she had you as her mommy.


Thank you. Honestly  I've been in a slump about her (and Ben) all week, no idea why but it's been getting me down. You've made me feel so much better by saying that


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost her. I remember you posting about her before.


----------

